
Under Victorian Microscopes, an Enchanted World - Hooke
https://daily.jstor.org/victorian-microscope-enchanted-world
======
GuiA
The museum of Jurassic technology, in LA, has a collection of these objects,
amongst many other wonderful things. If you’re in LA and are a
science/history/sociology/museum nerd in any proportions, you have to check
out that place. By far my favorite venue I have ever visited in LA.

~~~
contingencies
Damn! Used to live there and never heard about this! Perhaps one day I will
return. My preferred hangouts were Getty (great exhibitions and famous for its
archival experts) and LACMA (huge and IMHO extremely under-acknowledged
globally).

------
IntronExon
Just a tidbit, Joeseph Jackson Lister, father of Joeseph Lister (who invented
and promulgated antiseptic surgery) was admitted to the Royal Society for his
invention of the achromatic microscope lens. In turn, that accurate view of
the microscopic world was instrumental (no pun) in Lister’s breakthroughs in
antiseptic surgery.

